# ACT: Upgrade your native PB?!



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Where do you launch from? ( Northern end??? )

Depending on launch site, I may be there


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yes, im very interested in a bit of a bash down at Tuggeranong. 8) can count me in!!
Ill take the "establish" a PB option thanks :lol: STILL no Goldens on my list and would like to change that asap!!!!
Let me know a launch spot and ill be there


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Oh, B.T.W, dont forget to change clocks for daylight savings so we all show up at the same time :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRvRyNgAAFPfgAAQQYf/8omkFgA/794wMADsswlQ0ozSPUGg0HpAMg0/VGgSpMTI01PSejU0NAAA00AlTUaYSGIwTRo9IAAZIEzmUnNb3FlqivindBVPiPdPIKpMQ+mmsw7+JnkECBNQUFhaYkCjOby8MFTBEgiyuQiNM7EQsdgPWJBTRlKq3jVorkNJGMlLXD6rrzE3FxkMLCor9HU1tuNovRmMxExkus5RgtJgfOWpRRqg1kUG3lDsVMGLJ15HDz52sPGgHE6bjAbKauTLY0zDl1EVYDLKIiLyCdZIpaPug1CSoeNxrI3we8tKFo04qnURxKcoyV7px2VUYsVmRBGzjimqIc4/i7kinChIDejkbAA=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the links Red, ill probably launch from the little beach on Mortimer Lewis drive near the public bbq's, thats where i usually launch from and ill head down to the small inlet spillway from there, see you guys at about 6am!!  8) and hopefully land a few fish. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds good count me in. caught my fist yella today at LBG and i can't wait to catch another. i might launch from the boat ramp see you guys around 6am


----------

